# [NFS] Performances avec reiserfs (résolu)

## Tony Clifton

Bonjour,

j'exporte la partition /home (en reiserfs) d'un serveur via NFS. Les clients montent ce partage sur leur /home. Jusqu'à présent, j'utilisais de l'XFS sur le serveur et je n'avais pas de problèmes de rapidité. Mais j'avais voulu tester le reiser4 sur ce serveur mais les performances étaient vraiment mauvaises. J'étais donc passé sur du reiserfs et les perf m'avaient semblé être convenables. Mais je m'apperçois que les performances sont quand même légèrement dégradées par rapport à l'XFS notament sur les petits fichiers.

Est-il possible d'optimiser l'export NFS ou la partition reiserfs pour obtenir de meilleurs résultats ?

Merci.

----------

## geekounet

Mais ... quelle idée de quitter le XFS pour retomber sur du ReiserFS ?!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

LOL, c'était pour homogénéiser avec la partition / qui était en reiserfs mais du coup ça va plutôt être la partion / qui va se transformer en XFS   :Embarassed:  .

----------

## Tony Clifton

Voila, j'ai modifié les options de montage de la partition en reiserfs sur le serveur et les perfs sont bien meilleurs

----------

## gbetous

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> Voila, j'ai modifié les options de montage de la partition en reiserfs sur le serveur et les perfs sont bien meilleurs

 

On pourrait avoir quelques infos supplémentaires sur ce "tuning" ? T'as peut-etre une URL à conseiller pour avoir qques infos ?

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  *Tony Clifton wrote:*   Voila, j'ai modifié les options de montage de la partition en reiserfs sur le serveur et les perfs sont bien meilleurs 
> 
> On pourrait avoir quelques infos supplémentaires sur ce "tuning" ? T'as peut-etre une URL à conseiller pour avoir qques infos ?
> 
> Merci  

 

Du coup j'ai voulu effectuer des tests en remettant les options d'origine et je me suis apperçu que les performances étaient aussi bonnes. Donc le problème ne venait pas de là, c'est peut-être dû au redémarrage. Si le problème revient j'essaierais de trouver la cause exacte et vous tiendrais au courant  :Wink: .

----------

## xaviermiller

genre "noatime" ?

----------

## Tony Clifton

non j'avais rajouté nolog et notail

----------

## guilc

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> non j'avais rajouté nolog et notail

 

Mouais, si c'est pour enlever le journal (intérêt certain pour la reprise sur erreur)  et le tailling (plusieurs fichier de taille inférieure au secteur dans le même secteur => gain de place disque), autant passer sur de l'ext2  :Laughing: 

----------

